# Artisitick Carving



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few sticks from a web site of Facebook called Artistic Carving

Another talented stick maker seems there are plenty here in the Uk one can only learn from them,

Craved from colouring pencils


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Have seen coloured pencil turnings before but stick handles is a new twist, could be a "sticky " job making the blank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have never seen the use of the pencils interesting. Great carvings and paint.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

All are great pieces but the pencil thumb stick is truly mind boggling. I can't imagine the effort involved yo make the blank!


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

there is a couple of good facebook stick pages i use , one is called StickCarver's and the other is BADGER WALKING STICKS .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pencils would make a interesting carved topper of some kind ?


----------

